# a work in progress (5g nano)



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

initial set up.

substrate: ADA Aquasoil (Amazonia II)
decor: Malaysian Driftwood
fauna: 2 types of anubias, (nana, and the skinny leaf one), java fern, amazon swords
equipment: Nutrafin Co2 System w/ bubble ladder










this was a few hours after i first set it up. the soil was still settling so its pretty cloudy. 

today i up graded the light to 40w (from the original 15w)and added a few more plants. 
got some ground cover started, and i tied all the java ferns to the DW. also added some java moss to the front of the DW. 










hopefully it will grow in nicely. 
i guess we will see.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It is looking real nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, talking about digging through some old threads.....


----------

